# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Mid Cycle bloodwork Test E

## Easyroller

How do these look? Running 600mg/wk these were taken 48 hrs after injection in the quad. These were done in week 5.
Should I up my AI to EOD? Ive been on E3D

----------


## kelkel

Looks great. Don't worry about bun/creatinine, they elevate just from working out.
Leave your estrogen alone. Standard estrogen reads higher than a sensitive estrogen assay (correct test) so your actual result is lower.

----------


## Easyroller

> Looks great. Don't worry about bun/creatinine, they elevate just from working out.
> Leave your estrogen alone. Standard estrogen reads higher than a sensitive estrogen assay (correct test) so your actual result is lower.


Sounds good TYVM!

----------

